
The 26,000-Year Astronomical Monument Hidden in Plain Sight - another
http://blog.longnow.org/02019/01/29/the-26000-year-astronomical-monument-hidden-in-plain-sight/
======
masonic
Is anyone know why the writer states years with a leading 0 ("01931" rather
than just 1931 or CE 1931?

